# Schwinn scrambler bmx tires.



## Big Moe (Mar 21, 2017)

Normally I don't do anything with BMX style bikes, but I found these at an old bike shop on vacation. I am wondering if they are worth anything. I appreciate any info y'all can give me. Thanks Big Moe


----------



## 1979-4ever (Mar 21, 2017)

Newbie here but I am pretty sharp with the BMX market and prices, especially Schwinn BMX. I can give you a value but not sure if it is against the rules to post values openly in a thread? I will say the last pair of these I saw sell was a year or so back and they sold after sitting for sale a few months. Pretty cool tire, Schwinn's version of the "snake belly" tread from around 1978-82ish. These did not come as a stock tire but could be purchased at your local Schwinn dealer. The Stock tire on Scramblers was the BX "suction cup" knobby.
 Other snake belly tires can sell for a lot if they are made by Cycle Pro or NTTK. Also, more money for gum-wall or skin-wall versions.
Only problem with these, being 1 3/4" I.D. and only fit the S-2 Schwinn rims. If you have a 70's or early 80's scrambler w S-2's these would work nicely. All in all, a pretty nice pick up! Hope that helps you out.

What are your plans for the tires?


----------



## Big Moe (Mar 21, 2017)

Sell, trade, maybe use them on a custom build. I'm thinking about another fastback.


----------



## 1979-4ever (Mar 21, 2017)

They are pretty sweet tires, only issue is the fastback wheels are skinny 1 3/8" I think, S-5 or S-6 rim type.
Any story to share on the old bike shop you picked these up at?


----------



## Big Moe (Mar 21, 2017)

I bought a nos pair of white Schwinn grips from the same J and D bike shop in Jefferson City,Mo twenty some odd years ago and I still have them. They are on my 24" Huffy rat bike in the garage.


----------



## Big Moe (Mar 21, 2017)

And as far as the fastback custom goes. I'm going to put s-2s on it.


----------



## 1979-4ever (Mar 21, 2017)

That sounds like a cool build, love that hump back frame! I am interested in 2nd pair if you are interested in shipping.


----------

